
PV (Pipe Viewer) – add a progress bar to most command-line programs - d33
https://ivarch.com/programs/pv.shtml
======
linsomniac
I don't always have pv installed, especially on smaller systems. More recent
"dd"s have an argument "status=progress" which is pretty good, especially if
"dd" is the source or sink of the data in question (which for me it usually
is, otherwise I'd use "rsync --progress"). pv is great, just thought I'd point
out some other options.

~~~
d33
Awesome, thanks for the advice!

